# Cover girl product!



## 153580 (Feb 1, 2012)

Has anyone seen cover girl products in Dubai ? I only use their mascara which I recently ran out of and I can't find cover girl products anywhere in Dubai !! Is Internet shopping my only option? :-(


----------



## therealcupkate (Apr 24, 2012)

I don't think there's Cover Girl brand available here. If you're planning to buy online, check souq.com first.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Is it in the UK?


----------



## 153580 (Feb 1, 2012)

lxinuk said:


> Is it in the UK?


Yer they r everywhere but Dubai!!! :-(


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

I could post you some if that's of interest - I could put some on eBay and use PayPal to protect us? Or I could put some in my August container? (I'm in UK coming over in July)


----------



## 153580 (Feb 1, 2012)

lxinuk said:


> I could post you some if that's of interest - I could put some on eBay and use PayPal to protect us? Or I could put some in my August container? (I'm in UK coming over in July)


Omg that's so nice of you!!!! eBay sounds good! Are u sure it's ok with u tho? I found the product I use on eBay last night (heaps of them) most of them were based in the states? Im not sure if they deliver to the middle east it wasn't mentioned on the page... I will go message them so I will soon find out !! Thanks heaps!!!


----------



## katieshields (Jan 19, 2012)

hiitsjudy said:


> Has anyone seen cover girl products in Dubai ? I only use their mascara which I recently ran out of and I can't find cover girl products anywhere in Dubai !! Is Internet shopping my only option? :-(


Have you gone on there website and looked at the retailers? I couldn't find bare essentials anywhere but found 1 retailer in the whole of Dubai thru their website, worth a try x


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

hiitsjudy said:


> Omg that's so nice of you!!!! eBay sounds good! Are u sure it's ok with u tho? I found the product I use on eBay last night (heaps of them) most of them were based in the states? Im not sure if they deliver to the middle east it wasn't mentioned on the page... I will go message them so I will soon find out !! Thanks heaps!!!


Fab - check with them and the retailer list as described below and if all else fails let me now before July 1st!


----------



## 153580 (Feb 1, 2012)

lxinuk said:


> Fab - check with them and the retailer list as described below and if all else fails let me now before July 1st!


Yay they deliver worldwide! I think I will stock up so I don't have to worry about it for a while. I couldn't find the retailer for cover girl products in UAE tho but eBay will do !


----------

